# my TT cleaned up!



## allie1967 (Jun 22, 2013)

Took my TT to a detailer yesterday to have a full makeover!, its now 13 years old and was starting to feel like it was loosing its shine!! it's the 1st time i've used a detailer and when i went to collect the car i was absoloutely amazed at the job he had done! Hope you like the pics!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks real good


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

allie1967 said:


> View attachment 1
> Took my TT to a detailer yesterday to have a full makeover!, its now 13 years old and was starting to feel like it was loosing its shine!! it's the 1st time i've used a detailer and when i went to collect the car i was absoloutely amazed at the job he had done! Hope you like the pics!


Me likey, 
spill the beans then - how much ?


----------



## allie1967 (Jun 22, 2013)

I had the whole car cleaned! all the interior, boot, engine (was filthy) now looks like new!, all exterior including end bit of exhaust! wheels, under the arches dressed, roof (was very dirty and i couldnt get it clean)! also he did all the scratches , i had it keyed last year and its hardly noticeable now! he also did 2 wax coats,all the gritty feeling of the paintwork has now gone, as i was a new customer he only charged me £120.00, it was money well spent!, his details are....D4DETAIL,.....WWW.D4DETAIL.CO.UK,[email protected], he is also on facebook with piccys of some of his work


----------



## wizzer14 (Aug 1, 2013)

lovely


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice, not a bad price either...


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice wheels, do you have a part number / style name to hand please ?

Thanks
Ian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## allie1967 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dogs n Rabbits said:


> Nice wheels, do you have a part number / style name to hand please ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ian
> ...


Hi Ian, sorry no info on the wheels! when I bought the car a few years ago it came with these wheels on it!

Allie


----------

